# Howdy to all from East Texas



## richardpleasant79 (1 mo ago)

Just getting back into shooting after a couple shoulder injuries made me stop 10 yrs back. Found a nice old Mathews Rival Pro and got it pretty much set up. Im looking forward to getting busy again. I retired down in Crockett, Tx a couple years back so if there are any East Texas members here, drop me a line. Im remembering how expensive this can be for a "cheap" hobby lol. At least the first days results are encouraging!


----------



## HoMArcheryCenter (1 mo ago)

Hello from New Mexico!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

richardpleasant79.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome! What side of Crockett, I was just on the lake side last week


----------



## richardpleasant79 (1 mo ago)

Im on the east side inside the loop between Houston and Goliad (Near Davy Crockett Grill lol)


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## AsaReynolds (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Utah!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## hatcreekcc (5 mo ago)

Hello and welcome from NY


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

Welcome!!!


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome fellow Texan. I’m located more south central Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budscott0839 (1 mo ago)

Welcome from ohio


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## richardpleasant79 (1 mo ago)

Howdy and greetings back to all! If youre ever in the neighborhood drop me a note... I know where all the best bbq and chicken fried steak joints are!


----------

